

Most lucrative college degrees (Math is key) - huherto
http://money.cnn.com/2009/07/24/news/economy/highest_starting_salaries/index.htm?postversion=2009072404

======
geebee
This is a good article... but it seems incomplete without mentioning the
possibility of a graduate degree. After all, and english major with a 3.9 gpa
and a 99% lsat might not be in a position to make much money _now_ , but in
three years he or she might very well be a lawyer earning twice what his
library-dwelling engineering major roomate is earning.

Of course, engineering majors who go on to get law degrees are probably in
even greater demand, as they still have a scare skill/knowledge base... Do
problem sets on properties of materials prepare you for law exams as well as a
semester spent trying to make sense of Ulysses? Actually, hard to say.

I don't know many humanities or social science majors who just plan to stop
there. We need to track a bit further, especially if we're trying to gauge the
prospects of the "best and brightest..."

------
ryansloan
It's interesting to me that petroleum engineering and mining engineering have
rocketed to the top. For as long as I can remember I don't think they were
even in the top 10. Think it's a sustainable trend? Also, as a Computer
Science student, let me say that it's always nice to see the average starting
salary for my field go up. Mo' money, mo' ramen, as they say.

------
euroclydon
I read a cool story about somebody using Lisp to parse massive text output
from a geological sounding device used by the oil explorers.

How does one go about finding one of these jobs?

